# thinking about going back to school to work with goats



## marlowmanor (Sep 4, 2012)

So I've been considering taking some more college classes lately (preferably from home) but didn't really know what route I wanted to go. Now I am really thinking about taking courses so that I could be a vet tech for small ruminants like goats and sheep. I have the love of animals in me and I love working with goats and could see me working with sheep possibly too. Now I don't know where to look to find a school that does the classes. I'd prefer the school have online classes available, I need something that I can get financial aid for (I know I can't afford it out of pocket) and I guess it would be nice if it was close to me (in NC) so that if I have to go to courses on campus it's not impossible because of distance. Anyone know of a school to look into or where I need to start my search.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate to sound like a nay-sayer, but in NC you will be hard pressed to find a job in any vets office by just online classes.  I'd suggest that you go to a livestock vet, and talk to them about finding the right classes at the right college to ensure you the best chance of employment.  Those offices that actually do hire folks that did their classes online are VERY selective about which colleges are acceptable.  Most prefer a classroom setting with students that have "checked off" on hands on scenarios.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I hate to sound like a nay-sayer, but in NC you will be hard pressed to find a job in any vets office by just online classes.  I'd suggest that you go to a livestock vet, and talk to them about finding the right classes at the right college to ensure you the best chance of employment.  Those offices that actually do hire folks that did their classes online are VERY selective about which colleges are acceptable.  Most prefer a classroom setting with students that have "checked off" on hands on scenarios.


I figured I'd have to do some hands on stuff too but I figured I could start off with a few basic things online perhaps. I know NC state has a vet program but I was looking at their website and didn't see a ruminant program.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 4, 2012)

I've looked into the online classes because I've been teching about 7 years now but I'm not an RVT. Most, if not all online courses require you to be working hands on in a vets office during levels 2 & 3.  Some even every step of the way.

http://www.spcollege.edu/courses/program/VETTC-AS 


> Applicants must have worked or volunteered in a veterinary hospital at least 40 hours prior to applying for admission to fulfill the clinical observation requirement. Students must also be in a veterinary hospital at least 20 hours per week each semester they are enrolled in the distance program


I also have this link in my favorites. Its for california but scroll down to where it says Distance Learning Programs, those ones are all over the country. 
http://www.carvta.org/californiarvtresources.asp#distancelearning 

I'm not sure there are specific ruminant programs but a coworker of mine that did the RVT course at a community college said they focused a lot on goats and sheep. The RVT program covers all animals. I think the more fine tuned knowledge and skills come from actually working in the field.

I live outside of chico and its total farm country here. Orchards and farmers. Oh yeah, and rice fields! But the vets that actually see livestock are few and far between. Are there many large animal/ruminant vets where you are?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 4, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I've looked into the online classes because I've been teching about 7 years now but I'm not an RVT. Most, if not all online courses require you to be working hands on in a vets office during levels 2 & 3.  Some even every step of the way.
> 
> http://www.spcollege.edu/courses/program/VETTC-AS
> 
> ...


I'll have to check out that link. There is one large animal vet that I know of near me. There are a couple small animal vets in the county and it's possible there is another large animal vet in the county too but I know of one definitely because it's who my dad recommended and uses. I think I'd enjoy a job working with a large animal vet. I still have to talk to my DH about this idea and figure out funding issues. I just figured I'd go ahead and bring it up here to see if anyone had some leads.


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a small town vet. The office is in a town with a population of about 2,000. 
The practice used to be predominantly large animal. 
Now it is probably 80% small animal. There are several reasons - they are a good clinic, and reasonably priced - so they have an increased clientele who drive the 12 miles from the nearby bigger city (50,000 pop) to care for their dogs and cats. 
Also, in our area, the numbers of livestock has dropped dramatically. We have lots of really large hog farms, and most of them have their own vet on staff. (Yes - really big places!). And in a town 10 miles away, there is a specific swine vet clinic.
As far as the smaller ruminants - there is just not that much need based on the smaller populations of that stock.

One thing of note - when we needed a vet on a farm call at our place, we always got the vet himself - never, ever was it a vet tech. There are techs too - this office has 4 FT vet techs (all certified) as well as a couple part timers.
Also, this is notoriously a poorly paying job - even here in the upper midwest where wages tend to be higher than in the south....heck, even drastically more than Iowa.
Good luck though, because if you like it and enjoy it - it may just be worth it. Nothing worse than going to work every day to a job you hate.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2012)

http://online.northcarolina.edu/course.php?id=13826

This is all I have found online.  

Do you have a goat vet?  If so, look to him for guidance.  When I get a chance, I 'll try to talk to Doc and see if hes got any suggestions for you.

It's a good idea, every state needs more people with goat knowledge.  Honestly, I just dont think it's gonna be easy to find a  job.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> http://online.northcarolina.edu/course.php?id=13826
> 
> This is all I have found online.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a large animal vet around that does goats. It is the vet that my dad uses and recommended and who we have called for advice before when we first got Bailey. I'll have to look up the number and try to talk to him.

I bet the vet techs get paid more than working in childcare does!  Right now I need a break from being around the kids all the time and getting back to work or going back to school will help that and I've been thinking about a career change anyway. I wanted to be a vet when I was a child but decided against it because I don't like the bugs that go along with cats and dogs.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I bet the vet techs get paid more than working in childcare does!  Right now I need a break from being around the kids all the time and getting back to work or going back to school will help that and I've been thinking about a career change anyway. I wanted to be a vet when I was a child but decided against it because I don't like the bugs that go along with cats and dogs.


lol, I understand that!


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2012)

Best of luck to you marlowmanor!


----------



## currycomb (Sep 4, 2012)

i worked at a vet clinic for a bit over 3 yrs. never worked with the large animals, unless it was my own. our local college implemented a vet tech program and i got all excited. asked the vet and his wife about me taking classes. would it be worth my time. they talked me out of it. they wouldn't be able to pay me the expected wages, and sounded like i would not have a job if i did. so, i helped in surgery, cleaned kennels, and worked the front desk. when our receptionist did not show for work, and the vets wife was injured and could not work in the office, doc and i managed to operate the clinic. 
guess what i am saying is, unless you find a dairy to work for, or a large meat goat farm, i don't know of a job that would specialize in goats and sheep. really hope you can prove me wrong


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck! I am planning to go to vet school, but  this math might kill me first. might just switch to wildlife management instead.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 4, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but all the large animal vets I've seen or talked to work almost exclusively with dairy cows. I've never seen or heard of a vet specializing in sheep ( trust me I've looked ) or goats.


I know a great vet that is a "large animal vet" and worked with beef and dairy cattle. He worked with goat, sheep, chickens,ect ect. You name an animal he has worked with it. So while many may only work with cattle not all do.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck  I don't know much about different schools or anything, but I hope you find something great


----------

